# bandsaw frustration



## neubig1970 (Sep 1, 2012)

I recently bought an older grizzly g1148 15". Looked in great shape. got it home and it would cut nothing except thin thin boards with the small blade it had on it. the guy I bought it from claimed grizzly told him he could run a 1" resaw blade on it so I put the one on it he had. wouldnt even cut into a piece of wood. So i ordered a new timberwolf 3/4 blade. Still cut like crap. So I went through trying to tune it. wheels were coplaner, but i had a hell of a time getting it to track right at what i thought was a good blade tension. It finally cut a little better after I adjusted the table for the blade drift. It struggles cutting anything above 2" thick...it squeels and I adjusted all the bearings and guide blocks. I only cut 8 - 1/2 in boards 12 in long by 3" thick and it wont cut anything now. the blade bows out when it starts to cut. I am ready to blow this piece of crap up. I was going to buy a brand new one and saw this and figured it would do. I have a ton of walnut I need to cut but I am losing interest fast. Do I need to just start replacing tires and bearings and guides or cut my losses and buy new.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I can appreciate the frustration.

The G1148 was my first bandsaw. Sold it when I upgraded to a G0513.

I did not have problems with my machine. The table flexed a bit, but I got a lot of use out of the machine.

First let's try and eliminate variables.

Have you seen this video on tuning the bandsaw by Alex Snodgrass?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/band-saw-tune-up-u-tube-video-40292/

I have seen several tuning videos, but I like this one the best.

Alex is the only person I have seen who recommends not centering the blade on the top tire.

Can you tell where the source of the squeal? 

Have you cleaned off the tires? I observe my tires get a layer of dust/grime after use. I use denatured alcohol or acetone on a paper towel. Rotate the wheel by hand.

I can imagine the original Grizzly blade not performing. I am surprised at a new Timberwolf blade not performing.

What type of blade, and how many teeth?

The saw should be able to cut 3in thick walnut with the correct blade. Fewer TPI is better than more TPI for the blade.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

+1 to everything Dave said. The Snodgrass video is a must. I bought my bandsaw used and the previous owner told me it was a screamer and demonstrated such. After cleanup, tuning per that video and a sharp new SuperCut 1/2" 3 tpi blade it cuts like butter with no drift. It's possible there is an issue with your saw, but make sure it's none of these first.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Learning a lot from that video, too. Worth your time. Hopefully, better cuts for you in no time.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You said the saw squeals and won't cut. Do you mean the blade stalls and doesn't spin? A bowing blade is often a sign of too low tension, particularly on a wide blade. I doubt that saw has the power to over tension a 3/4" blade. It can also be too fast feed, upper guides too high, dull teeth or too many teeth. You didn't say how many TPI on that 3/4" blade. You should be in the 3-6 TPI range with thick hardwood. 

Lift the upper guide all the way, with the saw unplugged, take your finger and push on the blade sideways, it shouldn't move out of plane easily or more than 1/4". Tension accordingly.

That saw has a drive belt behind the lower wheel with a choice of two pulleys. The belt may be worn or not adjusted properly, a pulley could be slipping, with many there is a set screw which may be inset in the belt groove and often a receiving flat spot on the shaft, there could be issues with the motor but I would suspect the drive belt system is slipping.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Bnd Saw Blade*

Hi!
We know this appears obvious, but is it possible you have the blade installed with the teeth pointing up, instead of downwards, as they should be?
If this is the (unlikely) case. just turn the blade(s) inside out so they point downward.
Hey, it may be the previous owner didn't realize (not likely), or he/she didn't coil them "rightside in". The blades may now be damaged, but you should notice the improved cutting immediatly. Feed slow, be careful please!!!!!!
How do *we* know? Don't ask!
Good luck and Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with Vinny, it sounds like the blade was installed upside downthat would account for the squealing. I am interrested in hearing what you find.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

neubig1970 said:


> I recently bought an older grizzly g1148 15". Looked in great shape. got it home and it would cut nothing except thin thin boards with the small blade it had on it. the guy I bought it from claimed grizzly told him he could run a 1" resaw blade on it so I put the one on it he had. wouldnt even cut into a piece of wood. So i ordered a new timberwolf 3/4 blade. Still cut like crap. So I went through trying to tune it. wheels were coplaner, but i had a hell of a time getting it to track right at what i thought was a good blade tension. It finally cut a little better after I adjusted the table for the blade drift. It struggles cutting anything above 2" thick...it squeels and I adjusted all the bearings and guide blocks. I only cut 8 - 1/2 in boards 12 in long by 3" thick and it wont cut anything now. the blade bows out when it starts to cut. I am ready to blow this piece of crap up. I was going to buy a brand new one and saw this and figured it would do. I have a ton of walnut I need to cut but I am losing interest fast. Do I need to just start replacing tires and bearings and guides or cut my losses and buy new.


Sound's like you need a good tune up. First off wheele don't need to be coplaner they shouldn't be. Here is a link to watch and than follow and you will be on the right track. I don't know what kind of motor on unit ?? I have a delta and with a 1/2" resaw blade and i can cut any thing i want to. Here is the blade's i use. and the link to the tune up video. good luck call the number for blades http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

What To Do When Getting Crooked Cuts from www.bandsawblog.com might have answers for you. Best of luck.


----------

